# Pink Magic??



## twarrior (Jun 16, 2010)

I know what my "Pink Magic" is but was wondering if anyone had heard of this before. Seems like another load of GNC marketing BS. 

Shop - GNC

	Supplement Facts 	
	Serving Size   2 Capsules 	
	Servings Per Container  90 	
	Amount Per Serving 	  	% DV 	
	Proprietary Blend  	  1600.00 mg 	  **  	
	 Massularia Acuminate (stem)  	   	   **  	
	 Nelumbo Nucifera (seeds and leaves)  	    **  	
	 Rhamnus Nakaharai (stem)


----------



## nni (Jun 16, 2010)

its not gnc bs, its usplabs bs. there is a possibility of it working, but i would hold out for feedback before dropping a dime on it.

http://www.anthonyroberts.co.za/2010/06/massularia-acuminata-testosterone/


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 16, 2010)

look as far as 'supplements' go, USPLabs produce some good products: innovative and effective within the limits of what they are.

Just remember, these are non-hormonal products and will never reproduce the results you'll get with Gears.

I use anabolic pump and pslin, and get good results.


----------



## nni (Jun 16, 2010)

innovative if you think random indian herbs thrown together with no science backing the claims made by the company is legit. they sell water chesnut extract and openly admit to having no idea how it works. the only thing that you can credit them with is cissus, and even then they weren't the first to introduce it. not a fan.


----------



## twarrior (Jun 18, 2010)

NNI,

 Thanks for the link.  Good info.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 18, 2010)

There is something about the name that just pisses me off.  "Pink" and "Magic" are probably the last two words I look for when buying a supplement that's suppose to work.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2010)

yeah, but this has a good ring to it:

"CaptainNalpalm loves Pink Magic"


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 19, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> yeah, but this has a good ring to it:
> 
> "CaptainNalpalm loves Pink Magic"


 
LOL 

Can't disagree... that it does..


----------



## dsc123 (Jun 19, 2010)

there has been a few logs on usplabs, all have had good results


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2010)

werd, plenty of people got good results with USPlabs . . including some natty competitors I was following for a while .. 

 . . apart from being a fag, nni's problem is he's a pimp for 'Driven Sports' so obviously his opinion is skewed . .


----------



## Built (Jun 19, 2010)

One would think the "fag" part is a positive. 


<- fag hag


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 19, 2010)

CaptainNapalm said:


> There is something about the name that just pisses me off.  "Pink" and "Magic" are probably the last two words I look for when buying a supplement that's suppose to work.



Sounds like a name for a butt plug or something.


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 19, 2010)

Jacob and I discussed this in person in March, and he was sincerely excited about it. It was in very early in the testing stage, and he offered to send me some. I declined as I'm on testosterone. I do believe he had plenty of reason to be excited, though. The name is supposed to be a joke. The product should speak for itself. We don't need another "Mega Gorged Freak Tab Popper" on the market.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2010)

Pirate! said:


> Jacob and I discussed this in person in March, and he was sincerely excited about it. It was in very early in the testing stage, and he offered to send me some. I declined as I'm on testosterone. I do believe he had plenty of reason to be excited, though. The name is supposed to be a joke. The product should speak for itself. We don't need another "Mega Gorged Freak Tab Popper" on the market.


 

werd, I like that guy . . he's a straight shooter . . I got to trial his OEP before it hit the stores and got some good results . . when it comes to natty products Im digging some USPLabs


----------



## nni (Jun 19, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> werd, plenty of people got good results with USPlabs . . including some natty competitors I was following for a while ..
> 
> . . apart from being a fag, nni's problem is he's a pimp for 'Driven Sports' so obviously his opinion is skewed . .



pimp, really? how often do i talk about ds here? i support companies that put out quality products and if in the process i can help someone not waste money on crap, then i will try to do so. you want to support shitty products, go for it, wont change my views. add in the fact that i actually read studies and know the owners' history, i will not change because some random person on the internet wants to insult me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2010)

lol nni . .  take a chillpill mate, I was simply taking the piss


----------



## nni (Jun 21, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> lol nni . .  take a chillpill mate, I was simply taking the piss



i dont know you for me to take being called a "fag" and a "pimp" as joking. give me a heads up next time.


----------



## aidan (Aug 9, 2010)

I am on my third week of Pink Magic. Doesn't seem to be very effective to me.


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 9, 2010)

I lost like 20 lbs of fat and gained 40 lbs over 8 weeks...then I took a huge dump


----------



## alphasteel (Aug 10, 2010)

*can we stop using AR as a scientific refrence....*

Again with the Anthony Roberts...who is this guy.  Listen from the reading ive done he has his own supplement company (correct me if im wrong)  Why would you trust any one who reviews supplement when he has his own business in the same industry.  I'm sorry if I offend anyone, but that is not an objective source.  Best way to find out if the stuff works....ask people (in person, not over the internet) if it worked for them....


----------



## boxingorilla (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey alphasteel, I feel like we talked about this on another thread? lol  But I agree.  You obviously can't trust the company selling the product, we all know how a free market works, but likewise you can't trust someone who would be considered competition.  I would be willing to try Pink Magic (don't really feel like paying for it) because I use Jack3d and like it.


----------



## nni (Aug 10, 2010)

alphasteel said:


> Again with the Anthony Roberts...who is this guy.  Listen from the reading ive done he has his own supplement company (correct me if im wrong)  Why would you trust any one who reviews supplement when he has his own business in the same industry.  I'm sorry if I offend anyone, but that is not an objective source.  Best way to find out if the stuff works....ask people (in person, not over the internet) if it worked for them....



dont trust him, but his comments are accurate. there is a thread over at bb.com that ripped the ingredients apart. it isnt a well thought out formula.



boxingorilla said:


> Hey alphasteel, I feel like we talked about this on another thread? lol  But I agree.  You obviously can't trust the company selling the product, we all know how a free market works, but likewise you can't trust someone who would be considered competition.  I would be willing to try Pink Magic (don't really feel like paying for it) because I use Jack3d and like it.



trust who you will, but you dont see me pushing bullshit and not supporting my views. i speak out when i see a scam of crap being pushed. use it, love your placebo, waste money, doesnt affect me. but if i can help you question what you are ingesting, then i am happy with that.


----------



## boxingorilla (Aug 10, 2010)

nni said:


> dont trust him, but his comments are accurate. there is a thread over at bb.com that ripped the ingredients apart. it isnt a well thought out formula.
> 
> 
> 
> trust who you will, but you dont see me pushing bullshit and not supporting my views. i speak out when i see a scam of crap being pushed. use it, love your placebo, waste money, doesnt affect me. but if i can help you question what you are ingesting, then i am happy with that.



Hey, I agree if you have an opinion speak it, experience speak it, some facts- share it.  All I am saying the best way to know if a product works is to find someone who used it and ask.  I would take the word of 4 or 5 people at my gym over a study using rats any day.  I say ask someone in person because clearly there are people on the internet with an agenda...so take what is written here with a grain of salt.


----------



## nni (Aug 10, 2010)

boxingorilla said:


> Hey, I agree if you have an opinion speak it, experience speak it, some facts- share it.  All I am saying the best way to know if a product works is to find someone who used it and ask.  I would take the word of 4 or 5 people at my gym over a study using rats any day.  I say ask someone in person because clearly there are people on the internet with an agenda...so take what is written here with a grain of salt.



thats where we differ. i would rather examine the studies first, then ask opinions. if i based everything on people's opinions i would be taking no-xplode stacked with jack3d and taking glutamine post workout. as you can see in this very thread, people HOPE products work and that changes their experience and with the product. placebo is a strong thing.


----------



## boxingorilla (Aug 10, 2010)

nni said:


> thats where we differ. i would rather examine the studies first, then ask opinions. if i based everything on people's opinions i would be taking no-xplode stacked with jack3d and taking glutamine post workout. as you can see in this very thread, people HOPE products work and that changes their experience and with the product. placebo is a strong thing.



With all due respect....

Placebo is everyone's favorite buzz word when it comes to supplements.  I agree, we do differ in this area.  Not that I don't trust the studies, but when I hear an herb was tested on a few lab rats I am not going to use that as my sole source of info, especially when the study was then used in a write up by a competitor in the supplement business.  I am logical to a default.  If I see some guys who are ripped in the gym and I ask them what their routine, diet, and supplements are like, I would take their experience with training/supplements over this study any day...regardless if they are pro or against Pink Magic.

Not to mention that the herbs in this controversial pink pill, have been used for medicinal purposes by indigenous peoples for hundreds of years...not to say thats a reason to do anything, but it should be noted.


----------



## nni (Aug 10, 2010)

boxingorilla said:


> With all due respect....
> 
> Placebo is everyone's favorite buzz word when it comes to supplements.  I agree, we do differ in this area.  Not that I don't trust the studies, but when I hear an herb was tested on a few lab rats I am not going to use that as my sole source of info, especially when the study was then used in a write up by a competitor in the supplement business.  I am logical to a default.  If I see some guys who are ripped in the gym and I ask them what their routine, diet, and supplements are like, I would take their experience with training/supplements over this study any day...regardless if they are pro or against Pink Magic.
> 
> Not to mention that the herbs in this controversial pink pill, have been used for medicinal purposes by indigenous peoples for hundreds of years...not to say thats a reason to do anything, but it should be noted.




i find the ripped/huge guys in the gym barely take any supplements and just workout hard and eat right. ive had conversations with big guys have no idea about supplements and some be very knowledgeable, so looks are not the end all be all of knowledge. educate yourself, all the while listening to others and make your own judgments.

usp has a habit of taking "ancient" herbs and making claims that are not valid and reselling them at a much higher price. prime is another example of this. i can take an ancient indian herb and claim that it will build muscle mass, but it doesnt make it true. now if i make a nice ad, and package it nicely, it will sell like crazy.

oh, and placebo is not a buzz word, it is absolutely real. arginine and a stimulant will not alter strength or body mass, but how many times have you heard people claim a product based on those two things did both.

rat studies are the backbone of the science/medicine industry. animal studies do not always translate well to humans (tribulus) but they are an indicator and many times are accurate. (many products out there are based on them, most are based on less)

i think we are both of different minds, so ill step out.


----------



## boxingorilla (Aug 11, 2010)

nni said:


> i find the ripped/huge guys in the gym barely take any supplements and just workout hard and eat right. ive had conversations with big guys have no idea about supplements and some be very knowledgeable, so looks are not the end all be all of knowledge. educate yourself, all the while listening to others and make your own judgments.
> 
> usp has a habit of taking "ancient" herbs and making claims that are not valid and reselling them at a much higher price. prime is another example of this. i can take an ancient indian herb and claim that it will build muscle mass, but it doesnt make it true. now if i make a nice ad, and package it nicely, it will sell like crazy.
> 
> ...



Fair enough, we obviously do have different opinions on this.  For me if Ginsing worked for thousands of years in China as libido and stamina enhancer and then its tests negative in ONE study with rats....I will believe it still works.  Also I didn't say I didn't believe in the placebo effect, of course its real, I just said its a buzz word that people like to use.  Placebo exists but there is no way thousands of positive reviews are all placebo.

As far as herbal supplements go, people either like them or don't think they work.  How can a plant increase my testosterone, or how can a root help curb my appetite to lose weight?  Well, the truth is I am a believer in holistic healing, and herbal remedies.  So I'll take herbs over man-made chemicals any day....even if they are LESS potent.  USPLabs makes solid herbal products (although their marketing is way too hype for me).

Anyway, I appreciate the dialogue...at the end of the day people need to do their own research, I just hope they look at from all angles, and not make a judgment after reading one study written by a competitor in the supplement industry.


----------



## Built (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't mind LESS potent. I draw the line at "ineffective". 

I don't care about ONE study showing it didn't work in rats. But find me something demonstrating measurable effect in humans, and I'm ALL OVER IT!


----------



## nni (Aug 11, 2010)

one last thing, being as you are crediting usp with being herbal, almost every supplement you take is "herbal." in order for it to be dshea compliant it has to be found in a food source. extracts can isolate the active compounds, but it is still herbal in nature. most test boosters are simply plant extracts.


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 11, 2010)

I've used anabolic pump, jack3d, powerfull, and prime. The only one i didn't get anything out of was prime. That's not entirely true, cause i got ultra mega farts from prime. Seriously, it was the worst gas i've ever had. IMO prime is bullshit, but the rest of those are pretty damn good supps.


----------



## alphasteel (Aug 11, 2010)

Built said:


> I don't mind LESS potent. I draw the line at "ineffective".
> 
> I don't care about ONE study showing it didn't work in rats. But find me something demonstrating measurable effect in humans, and I'm ALL OVER IT!




I agree with BUILT.  Use rats all day and I am not listening, but show and prove an experiment in humans (funded by an objective party) and I will take the results serious.  Bottom line, humans are not rats, the food we eat are not the same, the exercise we do- not the same...it should be obvious that quoting a rat study is kinda weak sauce....


----------



## nni (Aug 11, 2010)

alphasteel said:


> I agree with BUILT.  Use rats all day and I am not listening, but show and prove an experiment in humans (funded by an objective party) and I will take the results serious.  Bottom line, humans are not rats, the food we eat are not the same, the exercise we do- not the same...*it should be obvious that quoting a rat study is kinda weak sauce*....



do you realize the irony of this post? the entire industry is based on animal studies. *the very product you are semi-defending is based on rat studies.* the reason why what you want doesnt exist is that it is very expensive and usually is only funded by the parties interested in seeing it succeed. peer reviewed studies are accepted in the science community, if you want nothing but human studies, then stick to creatine, amino acids and protein. not a heck of a lot of compounds outside of that have been tested on humans. im sorry, but your views are way too narrow. animal studies are the backbone of the medical industry, to completely negate them is just ignorant, at the same time it is also ignorant to assume that all animal studies translate into humans, some do, some don't. unfortunately, with many companies, you pay to find out if it does translate.

i apologize for continuing commenting, but i needed to clear that up.


----------



## boxingorilla (Aug 11, 2010)

nni said:


> do you realize the irony of this post? the entire industry is based on animal studies. *the very product you are semi-defending is based on rat studies.* the reason why what you want doesnt exist is that it is very expensive and usually is only funded by the parties interested in seeing it succeed. peer reviewed studies are accepted in the science community, if you want nothing but human studies, then stick to creatine, amino acids and protein. not a heck of a lot of compounds outside of that have been tested on humans. im sorry, but your views are way too narrow. animal studies are the backbone of the medical industry, to completely negate them is just ignorant, at the same time it is also ignorant to assume that all animal studies translate into humans, some do, some don't. unfortunately, with many companies, you pay to find out if it does translate.
> 
> i apologize for continuing commenting, but i needed to clear that
> 
> up.





"at the same time it is also ignorant to assume that all animal studies translate into humans, some do, some don't."  WE AGREE ON SOMETHING!  Some do and some don't I can live with.  And sense we don't know which ones do translate to humans, more investigation should be done before making a purchase, weather it is USPLabs products or world-pharma products


----------



## independent (Aug 11, 2010)

Just make sure you use HCG with PinkMagic, it will shut you down hard like Al's withered sack.


----------



## cheappinz (Aug 11, 2010)

As far as I know Roberts doesn't have a supp company. I know he had an interest in a few products but his profession is an online journalist.  He's been nothing but decent to me.


----------



## IronPotato (Aug 11, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Just make sure you use HCG with PinkMagic, it will shut you down hard like Al's withered sack.


 

lol that is the funniest thing I have heard all week,I don't know why people would spend the money on something like this.


a little bulk creatine,protein powder will probably do you better imo.


----------



## independent (Aug 11, 2010)

I think they should rename it to Pink Dildo,  Because you are screwing yourself when you buy it.


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 12, 2010)

cheappinz said:


> As far as I know Roberts doesn't have a supp company. I know he had an interest in a few products but his profession is an online journalist. He's been nothing but decent to me.


 
he is a partner on steroids.com & the store that sells all that fake shit.
he doesnt own any companies as fae as i know.


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 12, 2010)

they should give you free workout gloves, straps, and a gym bag, ALL PINK with little purple flowers on it to go with thier pink magic.

you'll have a magical time at the gym then!


----------



## boxingorilla (Aug 13, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> they should give you free workout gloves, straps, and a gym bag, ALL PINK with little purple flowers on it to go with thier pink magic.
> 
> you'll have a magical time at the gym then!




I don't know they might have to do studies on rats with the workout gloves, straps, and gym bag....just to make sure they scientifically work...


----------



## alphasteel (Aug 13, 2010)

boxingorilla said:


> I don't know they might have to do studies on rats with the workout gloves, straps, and gym bag....just to make sure they scientifically work...




Hilarious


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## r2z (Aug 22, 2010)

In no shape or form do I work for, sponsor, or endorse the company, but thought I'd want to contribute...

One of my hobbies is Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and I was pretty into it for a few years until I tore my ACL and had surgery about a year ago.  Just recently, I feel my leg starting to snap back into place and feel as if I'm ready to step back on the mat and start being active again.

To get myself ready, I started doing strength excercises and some home training.  I'm a male in my early 30's and didn't feel nearly as athletic and eager to hit the weights as I did when I was 18-19.  This was until I tried this product.  I basically bought Pink Magic on a whim, as I originally stepped into GNC to buy some protein.  I was looking around and asked the guy at the counter about the testosterone boosters behind the glass cabinet and he highly recommended Pink Magic.  Not completely trusting his advice, I went back to my office and did some research on this before I made the plunge.  

lol- actually, this was one of the sites I came to, and it almost turned me off to it.  There were a few more sites that actually convinced me.  I figured, the worst thing that could happen is me losing $70 (on sale btw).  I wasn't going to come back and comment, but I feel if something works, it deserves recognition.

I've tried a few of these products before, but within three days I've seen a noticeable difference in my energy and strength levels.  Keep in mind, this isn't the only product I've tried before.  You might call it a placebo (and it might be) but if it is, I will still continue to use this product.  My first day back to hitting weights, I could actually rep the same amount of weights MORE times than when I actually did consistently train.  This was insane to me, because I have fell out of the lifting cycle numerous times, and I have never been able to pick up where I left off.

I am normally a pretty skeptical guy, and I feel as if it takes more to convince me than the average.  I don't have any aspirations to become a full fledged body builder.  Take my review for what it is, especially because I've only been taking this for under a week, but I'm pretty excited so far and wanted to share the results.  I'll check back in a few weeks and post an update

I will probably return to BJJ in about another two weeks and from what I've seen so far, I'm convinced that this product can help me improve my game.


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 22, 2010)

wonderful. glad it worked for you bro.


----------



## boxingorilla (Aug 23, 2010)

r2z said:


> In no shape or form do I work for, sponsor, or endorse the company, but thought I'd want to contribute...
> 
> One of my hobbies is Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and I was pretty into it for a few years until I tore my ACL and had surgery about a year ago.  Just recently, I feel my leg starting to snap back into place and feel as if I'm ready to step back on the mat and start being active again.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the review man, keep us updates as you finish your first cycle...


----------



## Aamir (Aug 25, 2010)

The one product that I loved from GNC was M1 Bol....I've gotten Pink Magic from GNC...but after reading the instructions and whats contained in each pill I think I will be returning the Pink Magic


----------



## jackbrown (Oct 19, 2010)

i bought pink magic to just try it out and see if i felt anything new off it. and honestly i can say that this stuff has honestly increased my strength each week. its 6-8 pills a day dependin on if you go to the gym that day. on week 2 my muscles felt as if they were on a pump the whole time. im thinking about buying another bottle


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 19, 2010)

The only "Pink Magic" Im taking is my wife's!


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 19, 2010)

M1 Bol? Is that some of that Dan Fizogen CRAP? Did you buy "The Strap" too?


----------



## fb481777 (Nov 11, 2010)

Well, to be honest - I take Nitrix, NO-XPLODE, ATRO-PHEX, and Pink Magic. So far, I have seen Great Results. My abs are coming in on the sides (Love Handles shrinking out) and abs are showing. Now, I work-out 5 days a week doing the following:

*Monday*
Flat Bench 3 Sets of 10 – 15
Incline Dumbbell Bench 3 Sets of 10 – 15
Straight-Arm Dumbbell Pullovers (Chest) 3 Sets of 10 – 15
Cable Fly (Lower) 3 Sets of 10 – 15
Machine Pull Down Bar (Triceps) 3 Sets of 10 – 15
Standing Dumbbell Extensions (Both Hands Up) 3 Sets of 10 – 15
Brain-Busters 3 Sets of 10 – 15

*Tuesday*
Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press 3 Sets of 10 – 15
Seated Dumbbell Lateral Raises (Side) 3 Sets of 10 – 15
Standing Dumbbell Lateral Raises (Front) 3 Sets of 10 - 15
Standing Bar Upright Rows (Pull to Chin) 3 Sets of 10 – 15
Standing Bar Military Presses (Front) 3 Sets of 10 – 15
Rotator Cuff Machine 3 Sets of 10

*Wednesday*
Flat-Footed Squats 3 Sets of 10 – 15
Balance Squats (Bar on Front Shoulders) 3 Sets of 10 – 15
Step-Ups 3 Sets of 10 – 15
Front Lunges (Work-up to Dumbbell weight) 3 Sets of 10 – 15
Side Lunges (Work-up to Dumbbell weight) 3 Sets of 10 – 15
7 – Biceps 3 Sets of 21
Supine Curls (Laying on my back on Flat Bench) 3 Sets of 10 - 15
Cable Fly’s (Top each side in) 3 Sets of 10 – 15
Single Standing Dumbbell Curl 5 Sets of 4 – 8

*Thursday*
Incline Bench 3 Sets of 10 – 15
Flat Dumbbell Bench 3 Sets of 10 – 15
Decline Dumbbell Bench 3 Sets of 10 – 15
Cable Fly (Upper) 3 Sets of 10 - 15
Bar Dips 3 Sets of 10 – 15
Standing Dumbbell Extensions (Single Hand Up) 3 Sets of 10 – 15
Cable Pull Down (Single Hand Down) 3 Sets of 10 – 15
Machine Pull Down Rope (Triceps) 3 Sets of 10 – 15

*Friday*
Pull-Ups (Wide-Grip) 3 Sets of 6 - 10
Stiff-Legged Dead-lifts (Dumbbells or Bar) 3 Sets of 10 – 15
Bent-Over Rows (T-Bar) 3 Sets of 10 – 15
Bench bar Row (Bench or No Bench) Bent Over 3 Sets of 10 – 15
Lat Pull-Downs (Front) 3 Sets of 10 – 15
Arm (Single) Dumbbell Row 3 Sets of 10 – 15
Seated Pulley Rows 3 Sets of 10 – 15

Good Mornings (Bar behind neck, bend forwards) 3 Sets of 10 - 15

I usually eat (Somewhat) heavy Breakfast, medium lunch, and the a Protein bar after my work-out for dinner. So, in essence, I am pretty pleased and thank Jesus for it  After this though, I think I'm going all natural - I was never big on the supplement deal Except for Protein shakes - we'll see. God Bless - hope this was Contributable.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2010)

you're thanking Jesus and blessing God, but Satan tricked you into the supplement industry . . .


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 11, 2010)

Also while your taking it click your heals together 3 times nad say there's no place like home and you'll be big in no time


----------



## silverreaper9 (Nov 11, 2010)

always had good results from usplabs


----------



## Ryan Bracewell (Nov 11, 2010)

Its really hard to tell if supplements like these work because majority of its purchasers dont know shit about how to eat right or how to lift.


----------



## fb481777 (Nov 11, 2010)

*Response*

Wow - what is up with all the HATE responses? Look, I said I thank Jesus for blessing me with the opportunities of many sorts (Trying new supplements that have *Helped* to produce great results amongst working out etc.) 

I am a FIRM believer that you do NOT need to take supplements to acheive great results. Hard work, dedication, and a healthy diet works wonders!

I am trying this out just to see and so far, I am pleased with what I have seen and experienced. Am I fully blown going to do these supplements all the time? Probably not, but, you never know.

I plan on just going All natural after this, Lord Willing. 

I posted my work-out routine with my message above *HOPING* for some Positive or NEgative feedback that might help me in my routine (Suggestions) maybe?

You all need to relax, seriously. I thought I would try this forurm out and gain new posters perspectives who look to better themselves physically - not get bashed by useless statements.

Anyways, if anyone has anything CONSTRUCTIVE to say - I would like to hear it - whether it is NEGATIVE or POSITIVE against supplements or my work-out routine...JUst make it constructive please.

I am taking the supplements and am pretty happy - but still a firm believer in JUST KEEPING IT NATURAL  

God Bless


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 12, 2010)

fb481777 said:


> Wow - what is up with all the HATE responses? Look, I said I thank Jesus for blessing me with the opportunities of many sorts (Trying new supplements that have *Helped* to produce great results amongst working out etc.)
> 
> I am a FIRM believer that you do NOT need to take supplements to acheive great results. Hard work, dedication, and a healthy diet works wonders!
> 
> ...


 Everything the DRSE says is constructive


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## jus4u (May 26, 2011)

boxingorilla said:


> "at the same time it is also ignorant to assume that all animal studies translate into humans, some do, some don't."  WE AGREE ON SOMETHING!  Some do and some don't I can live with.  And sense we don't know which ones do translate to humans, more investigation should be done before making a purchase, weather it is USPLabs products or world-pharma products



Well said.  I Agree 100% with this, Humans and animals are totally different....different digestive systems, different enzymes....different defense systems.  Animal studies do not provide a clear reflection on how the drug would work on humans!

On another note however i would like to say that pink magic does work....i've known two persons who took pink magic along with prime...both from USPLabs and have had some incredible results.  Within one week one of the guys dumbell press went up by 30lbs.  Both dropped in bf% and increased in their strength and lean muscle mass.....with respect to testicular atrophy...i didn't go that far with asking but from these two close friends and other members at the gym who initially recommended it to them....this stuff really works!


----------



## huge_quads (May 27, 2011)

I've had great results with Pink Magic. Increased strength, recovery, and muscle fullness. I'd say it works.


----------



## philberto (Jan 25, 2012)

*pink magic testy moanial*

ok guys. first post ever. i was looking at a google search "whats in pink magic"
and found this forum.

ready??????


im a skinny cop. who hates working out. i have a new hot girlfriend who likes to go to the gym. i get my butt kicked regularly. she is amazing. i have a boxer friend (gary cobia) who is big into supplements.

he told me to try pink magic. i dont believe in any of that shit and figured he was either mislead or fooled into thinking it was beneficial. 

i found it cheaper online and ordered a bottle because i had a paypal balance i could use and it wouldnt really cost me directly.

i live in utah, have never taken a single suppliment ever. i can tell you that i have benefitted. 

my stamina is weirdly incredible. i usually lose will power and cant go on (treadmill etc)  after being on this stuff for a week, i noticed that half way through the hour i wasnt having willpower issues. i kept up the pace the whole time.

i was noticing this and wondering about it when it dawned on me that this must be from the pink stuff.

last night i went a second time since being on it, same thing. i worked my ass off without crying about it.

there. im a real person. email me, ill give you my phone number and you can grill me yourself. 

from an absolutely negative unbeliever to a user of pink magic..


simple as that.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 25, 2012)

WOW! I'm gonna go get me some pink magic!!!!


----------



## harmanrainu (Jan 26, 2012)

hahahaha pink seems girly


----------



## wildjess (Feb 4, 2012)

i tried sum of my buddies,just took a couple for 3 days,made my gyno worse


----------

